# Rainbow Babies



## AfterAbigail

In some circles, babies born to families after the loss a a child are referred to as "Rainbow Babies". The idea is that the baby is like a rainbow after a storm. We understand that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counter balance of colour, energy and hope.

We are expecting our Rainbow baby for Spring next year - fingers crossed we have a beautiful rainbow after the storm. Best wishes to you all also x x x


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for the explanation, I wondered what the significance was of "rainbow babies" but never asked. It's a beautiful way of describing it. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Congratulations on your Rainbow baby hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

YEY!!!! I didn't know you were pregnant again hun. I am really thrilled for you xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry I realise I didn't say congratulations!


----------



## kanga

congratulations on your rainbow baby! x


----------



## zoe0504

That is beautiful, brought tears to my eyes. 
Congratulations to you rainbow baby and i hope i can have one too.
x x x


----------



## jessica716

congrats....cant wait to meet my little rainbow baby! xx


----------



## Elliesmummy

Congratulations hun. Such a beautiful way of describing all the rainbow babies. Expecting mine in April xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I love rainbows anyway and had already picked out my rainbow ticker when we were ttc after our mmc.

It wasn't until we got our bfp I had even heard the term rainbow baby . It seemed even more significant then :) 

I have a rainbow necklace that I wear to all my appointments and I am thinking of getting a rainbow tattoo of some description once our little one comes :)


----------



## foxforce

Really lovely description, congrats :hugs: Mine is due End June :flower:


----------



## marnie79

congrats on ur rainbow baby hun, ty for putting the full meaning on, im having my rainbow baby in march xx


----------



## Smiler79

I love the term rainbow baby. I am expecting mine in 9 weeks time. I have got a Noah's Ark cross stitch that I have done which is going in Baby's room so it will be a reminder of Boo who we lost in OCt 09


----------



## AfterAbigail

No problem it sums it all up really. I had my 12 week scan today and everything seems to be going ok. Trying to be positive. Im due 14th June according to the scan today but will have a planned c-section about two weeks before that. Exciting/stressful times ahead ha!


----------



## dizzynic

I am having my Rainbow baby cant wait xx


----------



## v2007

As you can see in my siggy my Rainbow is called Katie nicknamed Bow. 

Her bedroom is decorated in Rainbows as well.

Congratulations on your Rainbow babe.

V xxx


----------



## Jox

Congrats on ur rainbow :hugs:

Mine is currently snuggled under a blanket with me :cloud9:

I'm planning a new tattoo including a rainbow

Xxx


----------



## LoveLost

I love your post, it so true. Congrats, I can't wait until we all have our little rainbow babies in our arms!


----------

